# What Welshmen do when they're bored



## Wayne (Oct 21, 2009)

I really enjoyed this:

Login | Facebook

[disregard what it says, the link works and takes you to the flim clip.]


----------



## Sven (Oct 21, 2009)

I saw this. I was rather amused.


----------



## Skyler (Oct 23, 2009)

It's been around, all right.


----------



## matt01 (Oct 23, 2009)

Wayne said:


> [disregard what it says, the link works and takes you to the flim clip.]



I was prompted to log into that waste of space otherwise known as facebook


----------



## Megan Mozart (Oct 23, 2009)

BAHAHAHAHA....


----------

